# Overnight floaters Oct 8/9



## richfish68 (Dec 12, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone else was watching the forecast for this weekend and considering making a run to the rigs? If we go we would leave midday Friday and return midday Saturday. Windfinder looks pretty good, our biggest concern was the N/Ne wind at about 10 mph for the return trip home. NOAA says 1-2 ft throughout the time. We have plenty of experience offshore and have fished the floaters multiple times. We will be coming out of Destin, we will run west to Orange Beach to top off then head due south. We will be in a Cape Horn 32T.

If anyone else was thinking thinking about going out let me know!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

noaa said 2-3 last sunday, laying down in the afternoon. nope...didn't happen. white caps all day. 3-5 and a few 6's when you weren't looking.
jack


----------



## richfish68 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yea I hear ya. That’s why I’m very cautious about it so far. I prefer to have a very consistent forecast of 1ft or less to make that trip.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

The only thing consistent about noaa is you can count on it being wrong to some extent.I down loaded this app about 2 weeks ago and seems to be great. (NAUTIDE)...Has alot of useful tools.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I use reefcast and have found it more accurate than NOAA about 90 percent of the time.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

In my opinion, 10mph north winds is great for a day trip inside 50 miles. Any more past that and it starts to get a little sloppy. But you have a bigger boat than me, so you could probably handle it no problem.
We will likely be keeping it more local around the Elbow/Nipple area, but who knows!


----------

